# NYPD gets its own SCIF



## Marauder06 (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23751950/

_*...the FBI said it has decided to approve the vault, a specially designed, guarded room known as a Sensitive Compartmented Information Facility.

The NYPD has so many native foreign-language speakers that it lends translators to the Pentagon.

Working largely on its own, the NYPD has transformed an unmarked Brooklyn warehouse into a counterterrorism center with a national and global reach. In a second facility in Manhattan, the department runs undercover operations, recruits spies and houses intelligence analysts*_


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 22, 2008)

Fuckin A... good to go..

But I thought the Director of Central Intelligence, or it's rep had to approve all SCIFs...WTF


----------



## 104TN (Mar 22, 2008)

FBI handles everything domestic I believe.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Mar 22, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Fuckin A... good to go..
> 
> But I thought the Director of Central Intelligence, or it's rep had to approve all SCIFs...WTF



I'm gonna go with 91Bravo on this, and raise him a "DCID 6/9"

*1.1.4   All SCIFs must be accredited by the Senior Officials of the Intelligence Community (SOICs) or designee prior to conducting any SCI activities*

(Unless the FBI is a member of the Intel Community or a designee)

Remember, it's MSNBC - so to them, detail and accuracy are not required.

((DCID 6/9) = "Physical Security Standards for Sensitive Compartmented Information Facilities")


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 22, 2008)

:eek:

Wow, a SIGO that knows something about security...


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 22, 2008)

Hopefully the feebees keep all necessary agancies informed of their secret activities discovered from their SCIF (is...info-Intel).....

Or are we going back to 'Lessons Forgotten' from before 9/11?.....

:2c:


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Mar 22, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> :eek:
> 
> Wow, a SIGO that knows something about security...



It's a gift...;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 22, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> Hopefully the feebees keep all necessary agancies informed of their secret activities discovered from their SCIF (is...info-Intel).....
> 
> Or are we going back to 'Lessons Forgotten' from before 9/11?.....
> 
> :2c:




If it becomes an accredited SCIF (whoever apps it) They need to remember it is a SCIF.  No press briefings from the inside to show what they have found out about the badguys... :doh::doh:

I will bet $10 it is gonna happen..


----------



## car (Mar 22, 2008)

Hmmmmm....:uhh:


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 22, 2008)

you gonna bet


----------



## Robal2pl (Mar 23, 2008)

By the way, it's impressive that NYPD developed such infrastructure (not only SCIF, but translators and liasion officers) just like it was national - level LE agency...

Robal2pl


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 24, 2008)

Robal2pl said:


> By the way, it's impressive that NYPD developed such infrastructure (not only SCIF, but translators and liasion officers) just like it was national - level LE agency...
> 
> Robal2pl



Yup, great for them.

I was speaking more towards good comms between related agancies than media releases. 

Hopefully the NYPD SCIF doesn't try to save the world on their own with their new 'toy' or 'tool'...better said. 

It would be a great message for the GWOT if the SCIF were to translate info and act on the intel. Hopefully it happens and some great results are forthcoming!!

:2c:


----------



## pardus (Mar 24, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> Hopefully the NYPD SCIF doesn't try to save the world on their own with their new 'toy' or 'tool'...better said.



Unfortunatley they have stepped on a few toes already, operating outside their jurisdiction and authority.
The NYPD tends to have a mentality of being all powerful and beyond reproach. :2c:


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Mar 24, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> Yup, great for them.
> 
> I was speaking more towards good comms between related agancies than media releases.
> 
> ...



What's sad is that a local police force (albeit one of the largest) is more "switched on" about the GWOT then many Federal agencies.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 24, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Unfortunatley they have stepped on a few toes already, operating outside their jurisdiction and authority.
> The NYPD tends to have a mentality of being all powerful and beyond reproach. :2c:



In some respects, I don't blame them for taking the position that they've taken. That includes sending their own officers who have the background and language skills to other countries as liaisons.

NYC's FBI office is so large, it rates an Assistant Director as opposed to a SAC. And it still wasn't enough to prevent the attacks in 2001. The mayor and his police chief have an obligation to protect their city. Anything else that comes from their intel is gravy, the way I see it.


----------



## pardus (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, basicly they understand they can't rely on the Feds to protect them so they are being proactive, sad but there it is.


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 24, 2008)

Something about that just doesn't seem right.


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 24, 2008)

If federal agencies were not doing their job, much more would have happened in New York.  I don't see the need for NYPD to be stepping all over the toes of other agencies, the intelligence community is large enough as it is.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 24, 2008)

NYPD must be hurting on manpower too. I was walking through my University's career services dept. the other day and there where recruitment flyers up. I live in TN.


----------



## Olive Drab (Mar 24, 2008)

THey are.  According to my uncle, cop since the 80's, the dept has gone down hill since 00.  A lot of guys punched out after the 9-11 over time  and standards have been dropped to get people into the academt.  not to mention that the 25k starting salary in a high cost of living area makes a lot of potential applicants consider the surrounding departments which pay much better or not considering LE at all.  





rick said:


> NYPD must be hurting on manpower too. I was walking through my University's career services dept. the other day and there where recruitment flyers up. I live in TN.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 25, 2008)

I saw that but also noticed it jumps after 6 months and then after 5 years rolls around the cash didn't look that bad, especially if you decided to live outside the city. I thought about being a Fed. when I first got out but after working with scumbags for a few months came to the realization that I'd eventually succumb to the urge to go vigilante. 

Are the folks that work intel. for the NYPD civilians or sworn officers?


----------



## pardus (Mar 25, 2008)

rick said:


> Are the folks that work intel. for the NYPD civilians or sworn officers?



All the ones Ive read/heard about were sworn.


----------



## Olive Drab (Mar 25, 2008)

rick said:


> I saw that but also noticed it jumps after 6 months and then after 5 years rolls around the cash didn't look that bad, especially if you decided to live outside the city. I thought about being a Fed. when I first got out but after working with scumbags for a few months came to the realization that I'd eventually succumb to the urge to go vigilante.
> 
> Are the folks that work intel. for the NYPD civilians or sworn officers?


officers.  im pretty sure they dont have a program like fed LE with civi intel personnel.


----------

